# Little Brag :)



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

I got an email that Jetta v Triton passed her Temperament Test, she can add a TT after her name







The evaluator really liked her, said she was a very confident & stable dog. This little girl is in training for flyball, agility and competitive obedience. WTG Jetta & Tanya


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## GSDLover_Forever (Nov 5, 2006)

WoooHooo! That's great! How did you go about in getting the test?


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

The owner is actually active in a couple of clubs in her area and I believe one of those groups offered it.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Trish.. that's AWESOME.. and it's more than a "little brag" in my book. Congratulations Jetta and Tanya!!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Thanks everybody, thanks Lynn


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A Big


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice job Jetta and Tanya !!! That is awesome to hear! I will definetly go for the TT with my little girl! I signed Cody up for the TT in October, but the dogs have to be at least 18 months old to go for it, so cannot do it yet with the little one. 
Congrats to such an awesome breeder too!!!!














TRISH!!


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

Triton dogs can do it all! Chuck Norris be ware


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats!!!!!


----------

